# T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 3 Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes!



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*T-ShirtForums.com officially launched on April 4, 2005*. Only in our third year, we've already become the largest (and friendliest ) t-shirt industry forum!

This time last year, we had just over 9,000 members. *Now we have over 37,000 t-shirt experts, printers, manufacturers, entrepreneurs and enthusiasts all sharing, learning and networking about our great industry*.

Anniversary time can only mean one thing...a *T-Shirt Design Contest Extravaganza*!

Last year's design contest yielded *some great t-shirt designs (you can buy them here)*. Let's see if we can top the number of great entries we see this year.
​
When people ask me about the forums, the first thought that always comes to mind is the great COMMUNITY.

It is truly amazing how much helpful information is shared here. 

A quick search on any t-shirt topic will usually yield dozens (if not hundreds) of discussions where people have asked great questions, shared great tips, answers, experiences, vendors, tutorials, videos and more!

 So, it's only fitting that the theme for this year's t-shirt design contest is: community. ​ Your t-shirt design mission, should you choose to accept it, is to come up with a t-shirt design about "community".

Take any type of interpretation on "community" that you like. What it means to you? Local community, global community, online communities? You get the idea.

The designs will be voted on anonymously by the _community_ and the winning design will printed up and given away as thank you gifts to the members of our great T-ShirtForums _community_ who have X number of posts (to be defined later).

Why should you send in a design? For the prizes of course 

Along with the customary _super mega awesome bragging rights_ that are bestowed upon you, the winning t-shirt designer will receive:


 $300 USD in Cash

 An 8GB Apple iPhone

 5 T-Shirts With the Winning Design
A unique forum avatar color of their choice
*Second Place Design (second highest number of votes) will receive:

*
*$50 USD Cash*
*A cuttle little iPod Nano*
*
Third Place Design (third highest number of votes) will receive:

*
*$25 USD Cash*
*An old school (1st Generation) iPod shuffle*
All qualified entries may receive some type of cool consolation prize 

Contest Rules:
--You can discuss the contest here.

*The T-ShirtForums logo should **NOT be used in the design*  The design should appeal to a wide audience, not just t-shirtforums.com members 








Don't limit yourself to the design placement or size on the shirt. All over, over sized, wrap around, standard placement, small size will all be considered. If your design wins, we'll figure out a way to get it printed (and document the process here to help others)








As the designer, you get to decide the color of the t-shirt the design looks best in.








You need to have made at least 5 posts in the forum in order to be eligible to submit a design.








Design can have no more than 4 colors.








*Contest Entry Deadline will be: April 30 2008 11:59:59 PM PST
*








Entries will be *voted on anonymously* by fellow forum members for 2 weeks after the contest.








JPG previews/mockups should be sent to [email protected]
(keep the source vector/psd/eps/ai/cdr/high resolution file on your computer until the winner is named)








The winning design will be the one with the most amount of votes, with the final decision being made by your's truly (like last year, it will probably be the design with the most votes that gets chosen).








Limit one entry per member








Winning design will be printed on a limited number of individually numbered high quality t-shirts and given away to T-ShirtForums.com members with X number of posts (to be defined later ) 









*This year's design will also be made available for sale* to members who don't get a free one (and anybody else that digs the design)








*To enter, please download template attached to this post*. Your design entry should inlcude:
A JPG or PNG of just the design image
A JPG or PNG of the design placed on the t-shirt template to show the design placement, size, and garment color.

Entries should be sent as JPG previews/mockups and emailed to [email protected]. 

Please *TITLE YOUR ENTRY* and *include your forum username* with your entry (although it will be kept private during the voting) 

Keep the source vector/psd/eps/ai/cdr/high resolution file on your computer until the winner is named.

 All submitted entries remain the intellectual property of the designer. The designer will retain ownership and copyright of the winning design, however T-ShirtForums.com will have exclusive rights to printing and giving away/selling the design on t-shirts as well as using the image for promotional purposes regarding the shirt and contest.​Feel free to discuss the contest and ask questions by clicking here.​PS. Big thanks to Robert (prometheus) for helping with the idea for this year's design theme.


Keep on the lookout for more contests and cool stuff in the upcoming weeks...


----------

